# Verbs ser/estar en català



## Wilva

Estic aprenent català i tinc uns dubtes amb aquests dos verbs; el seu funcionament no és com el del castellà i no sé ben bé quan haig de fer-ne servir un o l'altre.
Per exemple, sé s'ha de fer servir el verb 'ser' en les següents situacions, quan es vol indicar on es troba algú o alguna cosa:
-En Jordi és a casa. 
-La pilota és allà.
-El gos ja era mort.
Però les següents frases són correctes?
-La botiga és tancada (i no, la botiga està tancada).
-La Maria és de vacances (i no, la Maria està de vacances).
-La sopa ja és feta (i no, la sopa ja està feta).
-El semàfor és verd (i no, el semàfor està verd).
-En Josep era dutxant-se (i no, estava dutxant-se).
En canvi, aquests usos del verb estar tinc entès que no són correctes:
-Estic a Barcelona (sóc a Barcelona).
-La Maria no estava (la Maria no hi era).
-Les pastanagues estàn aquí (són aquí).
Però en canvi és correcte dir: 'M'estic a Barcelona'.
La veritat és que em costa molt saber quan haig d'utilitzar aquests verbs perquè mentre la normativa diu una cosa, la gran majoria dels parlants en fa una altra, i jo em faig un embolic...
A veure si algú em pot donar un cop de mà.


----------



## loquer

Et puc recomanar la web de l'Enciclopèdia catalana (http://www.enciclopedia.cat/) on pots trobar les definicions i totes les formes conjugades de qualsevol paraula - en català, és clar.

Ja que és molt que hi és trobat, diria que tu mateix la consultes.

ésser: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0058470
estar: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0058821

Junts amb els exemples que hi ha és molt comprensible.

Pel que fa a les teves frases:

 - La botiga *és* tancada. ("Lo botiga *està* tancada." = "La tienda se queda cerrada.")
- La Maria *està* de vacances.
- La sopa ja *està*. (Vol dir el mateix. Amb "feta": "La sopa ja *és* feta.")
- El semàfor *és* verd. 
- En Josep *estava* dutxant-se.
 - *Sóc* a Barcelona.
- La Maria no *hi era*.
- Les pastanagues *són* aquí.
(- Al concert *hi havia* quatre gats. "Hi havia" és utilitzat perquè el subjecte és indeterminat.)

Molts records!


----------



## Wilva

Moltes gràcies, loquer.
Aquesta informació m'ha estat molt útil, ara és qüestió d'anar practicant!
A veure si ho he entès bé (l'exemple de la botiga):

-La botiga és tancada: La botiga és tancada en aquest moment, com cada dia a aquesta hora, però en una altra hora de demà segurament serà oberta.
-La botiga està tancada: La botiga ho està permanentment, per exemple, perquè els botiguers són de vacances, i no se sap quan tornaran a obrir-la.

M'ha costat una mica d'agafar-li el truc, però ara ja no tinc excusa!

Molts records per a tu també!


----------



## loquer

Sí, en principi és correcte.

- La botiga *és* tancada. 
_Ésser_ descriu l'estat actual del subjecte (tancat). Aquest estat pot ser temporal o primordial. [La botiga *és *tancada durant la nit/durant l'estiu.] [La botiga *és* petita.] L'estat actual pot ser també el resultat d'un canvi o d'una modificació. [En Jordi ha obert la finestra, per consegüent *és* obert ara. / L'home ha tancat la porta amb clau, per això la botiga *és *tancada ara.] A més a més es utilitza sovint _estar_ en la llengua oral (per al resultat d'un canvi o d'una modificació) - probablement a cause del castellà que es parla a Catalunya.

- La botiga *està* tancada.
_Estar_ descriu que el subjecte roman temporalment en un estat. [La botiga *estarà* tancada tot l'agost.] Per això: La botiga està tancada. = La botiga és tancada i continuarà sent tancada fins a... algun dia.]


----------



## ernest_

loquer said:


> Sí, en principi és correcte.
> 
> - La botiga *és* tancada.
> _Ésser_ descriu l'estat actual del subjecte (tancat). Aquest estat pot ser temporal o primordial. [La botiga *és *tancada durant la nit/durant l'estiu.] [La botiga *és* petita.] L'estat actual pot ser també el resultat d'un canvi o d'una modificació. [En Jordi ha obert la finestra, per consegüent *és* obert ara. / L'home ha tancat la porta amb clau, per això la botiga *és *tancada ara.] A més a més es utilitza sovint _estar_ en la llengua oral (per al resultat d'un canvi o d'una modificació) - probablement a cause del castellà que es parla a Catalunya.
> 
> - La botiga *està* tancada.
> _Estar_ descriu que el subjecte roman temporalment en un estat. [La botiga *estarà* tancada tot l'agost.] Per això: La botiga està tancada. = La botiga és tancada i continuarà sent tancada fins a... algun dia.]



En aquest cas concret jo entenc tots dos casos igual: que la botiga està tancada (però no ha deixat d'existir). "La botiga és tancada" em resulta una mica estrany, però no diria que és incorrecte. En canvi en el cas del semàfor, sí que ho interpreto diferent segons si dius "és" o "estar": si dius el "semàfor és verd", entenc que està pintat de color verd, mentre que si dius que "està verd", és la llum que està verda.


----------



## loquer

ernest_ said:


> En canvi en el cas del semàfor, sí que ho interpreto diferent segons si dius "és" o "estar": si dius el "semàfor és verd", entenc que està pintat de color verd, mentre que si dius que "està verd", és la llum que està verda.



Tens raó. «El semàfor és verd» m'ha semblat correcte, però de debò no és en el sentit de Wilva. Ara «El semàfor està verd» em sembla correcte ja que ell està verd només temporalment.


----------



## Wilva

Ara he entès això del semàfor! "Es verd" vol dir que aquest color és una propietat inherent del semàfor.
"Està verd" en canvi, vol dir que la llum s'ha tornat verda, però que no ho està sempre, és una propietat temporal.

Amb la botiga diria que no es pot aplicar el mateix, perquè segons tinc entès és un objecte inanimat, no pot "moure's" com la llum del semàfor, que pot estar verda o no.
He llegit que el correcte seria dir 'la botiga és tancada', però la veritat és que gairebé sempre he sentit dir 'la botiga està tancada', és molt possible que sigui influència del castellà, perquè també és veritat que alguna vegada he sentit dir, principalment per gent gran "cal rellotger deu ser obert ara, ves-hi abans no tanqui!".


----------



## Wilva

He trobat més informació per acabar d'embolicar la troca:

Hi ha situacions en què es pot fer servir tant l'un com l'altre:

-El semàfor està verd. Però també és pot dir és verd, per referir-nos a si s'ha posat de color verd o no: "afanya't, que el semàfor és/està verd!"
-La botiga és i està oberta; totes dues formes són correctes, i fer servir estar en aquest cas no té perquè ser influència del castellà: "la carnisseria ara deu ser/estar oberta".
El català mostra més flexibilitat a l'hora de fer servir aquests dos verbs que no pas el castellà, que hauria de fer servir en tots dos casos el verb estar.
Es clar que hi ha alguns usos en què només es pot fer servir o ser o estar, però no es poden intercanviar. 
Entre aquesta llibertat d'ús amb aquests dos verbs que mostra el català, el fet que la normativa repeteixi constantment que s'ha de fer servir el verb ser sempre que es pugui i segurament també la influència del castellà, fan que tot plegat sigui molt complicat pels parlants, i que al final acabin sense saber com fer servir aquests dos verbs, com es el meu cas  .


----------

